# WinPCSign and Graphtec troubles



## Moxiemom (Feb 23, 2012)

Got my new Graphtec CE5000-60 today and have my first design ready in WinPCSIGN, but it won't cut  I get a HPGL 1 error. I've looked to see what that means, but I still can't get it. Can anyone help me? I of course for the delivery too late in the day to call anyone.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using win7 ? 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## Moxiemom (Feb 23, 2012)

Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You have to set the step size on your machine to 0.025,, look in your manual it should have full detail on how to set it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

you may have to switch the command from hp to gp. load your vinyl and after it goes to where it wants to start cutting hit pause button, hit next button until you come to command and hit enter until you see hp or gp then hit the "up" arrow to change command.
hope this helps.Others will chime in also I'm sure.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I should have re read the post,, you only have to change step size when you cut rhinestone designs..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You need to change your cutter setting from GPGL (which is proprietary to Graphtec cutters) to HPGL, which is standard for all other cutters and what all other softwares recognize.

To Change this, you must first power off your cutter and power it back on to recycle it. Then you will need to setup your vinyl sheet using Roll 1 or Roll 2.

Hit the Pause button and hit NEXT PAGE until you see COMMAND. Hit the right arrow key to view which mode your cutter is set. Whichever mode, HPGL or GPGL, has the asterice next to it is the current setting. Simply hit either the up, down, F3, F4 button (depending on model of cutter) to choose the next option.

Hit ENTER to save the setting change and resend you cut job. The cutter should now cut your design correctly.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> You need to change your cutter setting from GPGL (which is proprietary to Graphtec cutters) to HPGL, which is standard for all other cutters and what all other softwares recognize.
> 
> To Change this, you must first power off your cutter and power it back on to recycle it. Then you will need to setup your vinyl sheet using Roll 1 or Roll 2.
> 
> ...


This may be the problem however we have experienced the same code error until the step size has been corrected when working with winpcsign and graphtec machines.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

if anyone else is having problems with step size here is a pdf on how to change.


----------

